# Escort Cosworth



## Blue cossie (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Everone, new to this site, here are some pics of my car
1996 Escort Cosworth original and unrestored with 2,800 miles, just cleaned. see what you think


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Totaly Stunning Car.

You could eat your dinner off it.

Worth a mint.

Love it mate!!!


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

with a car like that i would have added atleast 100k by now, i loved those when they came on the scene and still do now only focus RS comes close


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't get over how clean that is! 

Do you ever drive it?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Very clean, did you strip the underseal off it?


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

mmmm lovely:thumb:


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Bowled over by that. I love concours cars. But concours factory cars of that calibre make me dribble! Absolutely love Escort Cosworth's and that is the nicest example I've ever seen.

Never knew they sat that high though.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

incredible mate looks stunning, does the temptation to drive it not get the better of you though:thumb:


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Crap-o-la! That's is tidy.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

:doublesho amazing....:doublesho


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That's amazing, I take it you drive it very rarely ?

What do you drive for a daily runner ???


----------



## Blue cossie (Feb 2, 2007)

funkysi said:


> Never knew they sat that high though.


Sitting high when photos were taken, as car was just of the ramp, settled down within a few hours

Cheers


----------



## Bainie (Jul 30, 2006)

Best car I have seen for a long time, a cosworth is on my lst of cars to buy, and that is a stunner ...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning clean example!


----------



## C3LJG (Nov 5, 2005)

That is lovely!!! A true work of art but i would have to drive it!! 

My car lasts a week under cover till i want to use it again!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

stunning !!! absolutely time warp ,love to see the m.o.t mans face when that turns up, got any trophies for that at the rsoc concours ???


----------



## Blue cossie (Feb 2, 2007)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> stunning !!! love to see the m.o.t mans face when that turns up, got any trophies for that at the rsoc concours ???


This car has never been shown yet, but might give it a go this year. Had a Red Escort Cosworth which won national Day 2 years but sold it to buy this one
Cheers


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

That is outstanding!:doublesho :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

absoultely stunning mate, even got the stickers on the exhaust


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:doublesho Thats Immense, Awesome Car!


----------



## murf52 (Apr 23, 2006)

:doublesho :doublesho wow fantastic how clean is that car:thumb:


----------



## chriz1 (Apr 8, 2006)

puzzles me when people never drive their cars!expensive model,but hey its up to you at the end of the day.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

dont use it, youll ruin it 
stunning mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome Matey, was it bought from duncan at Automotive Unlimited by any chance?


----------



## Blue cossie (Feb 2, 2007)

Jobbo said:


> Awesome Matey, was it bought from duncan at Automotive Unlimited by any chance?


No I bought this car private from a guy who actually worked for cosworth. This was the third last car ever made and is the only one in existance with its original build sheet from cosworth

Cheers


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Stunning mate :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thats worth a pretty penny and I absolutely love it.
Maybe you can answer a question though. With so few miles on the clock it is not run in and leaving it standing does this not cause items to seize or the oil to go thick stuff like that especially on a performance car? Not a criticism so please don't take offence genuinally interested if there are any potential problems on a ten year old car with less than 3k miles.


----------



## Blue cossie (Feb 2, 2007)

Daffy said:


> Thats worth a pretty penny and I absolutely love it.
> Maybe you can answer a question though. With so few miles on the clock it is not run in and leaving it standing does this not cause items to seize or the oil to go thick stuff like that especially on a performance car? Not a criticism so please don't take offence genuinally interested if there are any potential problems on a ten year old car with less than 3k miles.


Hi, Just to answer your question

The car is started once a week and driven a very short distance just to keep everything lubricated and in working order. The car is MOT'd every year and checked out for any fluids, pipes, that may need attention. Even though the car has only done 3k miles it is serviced and maintained as if it was driven everyday
Cheers


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow, that is awesome. 
I never tire of seeing cars in that condition.
It certainly doesn't stay in that condition just being left unused in a garage - that is dedication :thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks. I guessed it probably got started every so often but just wondered.:thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Its lovely, but get out there and drive it! I just dont see the point of having cars as an ornament


----------



## NavSG (Nov 26, 2006)

Kids close your eyes, thats just pure sex !

:thumb:


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

WOW that is truly amazing :doublesho :doublesho 

I think Im in love... :thumb:


----------



## Blue cossie (Feb 2, 2007)

Rich said:


> Very clean, did you strip the underseal off it?


No, The underseal, is still on the car, this is how it came from the factory

Cheers


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Certainly looks very nice. Although I have to agree with some of the above sentiments that I don't see the point in owning such a classic performance sports car and never using it as it was intended. That's your choice, of course.

As an investment, it makes sense, though. I'm sure it will appreciate in 20 years or so if you manage to keep it pristine for that long.


----------



## Blue cossie (Feb 2, 2007)

r44flyer said:


> Certainly looks very nice. Although I have to agree with some of the above sentiments that I don't see the point in owning such a classic performance sports car and never using it as it was intended. That's your choice, of course.
> 
> As an investment, it makes sense, though. I'm sure it will appreciate in 20 years or so if you manage to keep it pristine for that long.


I understand what you are saying, but it is more of a hobby and for showing. I have had different Cosworths that have been well driven, and I have enjoyed them all. You are wright about the investment as these cars are getting rare and are appreciating now.


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Where do you live out of interest? Near Leeds by any chance?


----------



## stushine (Jan 23, 2007)

that is one clean car! 2800 miles as well, amazing!


----------



## Blue cossie (Feb 2, 2007)

r44flyer said:


> Where do you live out of interest? Near Leeds by any chance?


From Northern Ireland

Cheers:wave:


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

No blagging a ride then  

lol


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

That is just obscene!


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

What a beauty :doublesho You generally don't see these knocking around anymore so to see one in this condition is fantastic and it's value can do nothing but increase if kept like this.
Well done, keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

I take it is very rarely used, that is stunning just like it came off the production line!!!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

absolutley stunning, love orginal cars. I'm guessing you trawl the show circuit?


----------



## lmh (Mar 9, 2006)

wow! for cars over a decade old they still look the buisness! shame ford don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Stunning! Best colour for the Escort.

My uncle has a D Reg Sierra Cosworth with less on it.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I am totally in love !


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Fair beast. One Lucky guy


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Blue cossie said:


> From Northern Ireland
> 
> Cheers:wave:


really? where abouts?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

hmm... very nice.

good work


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd think I'd have more fun disappearing down a gravel road than cleaning a car like that. Hobby or not, I couldnt have it sitting there


----------



## wilko (Apr 24, 2006)

That is one amazing looking car!! A mint Escort and 3 door Sierra Cosworth are definitley on my wishlist...............to drive though, theres no way I could have that just sat in the garage :car: :thumb:


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow, absolutly stunning! One of my favourite cossie's!


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

beutifull! i love escort cossies! ther eis one round the back of me! in a bit rough ish paint work wise but still looks hte absolute nuts! i love them! One day maybe!"!!!


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

One word really.....Stunning!


----------



## Cosmic Hamster (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## 16vrs (Feb 3, 2007)

I thought you would like to see some photos of his last Escort Cosworth...

















































































:wave: HI Frank... told you I would sign on.... :car:

HOW did I do that... On the last photo.. you see Frank (the guy in the blue T shirt at the drivers door) BUT thats me the FAT git at the back... so who took the photo?????


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

flippin heck, does he drive them LOL , oh and feel free to get some more Ford nuts joined up


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

16vrs said:


> HOW did I do that... On the last photo.. you see Frank (the guy in the blue T shirt at the drivers door) BUT thats me the FAT git at the back... so who took the photo?????


Digital SLR on tripod with remote :lol:

Man that guy take clean to the crazy levels.

Clearly show pieces. Never the less, excellent work and care.


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Beautiful Cossies. They are just too clean. A1 examples both of them.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Perfect, just perfect  - one day........and wakes to realise he's not come into £20k and if he had, it wouldn't be allowed to get spent on a car


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

that is absolutely stunning, what I'd give for a car like that in that state of concours!!


----------



## bigray (Nov 22, 2006)

you are 1 very very lucky man and i hate you lol


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

thats simply awesome, sooo mint. where in northern ireland are you?


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

jaw hits floor and just dribbles

just stunning mate stunning 

these have to be the best cars ever made i love going to the local ford show every year love seeing cars like this


----------



## RAJVK (Jun 6, 2006)

Speechless


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Truely amazing I love seeing cars like this. Big respect.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

i love the labels still on the tyres


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Truly awesome, I love Ford RS's, especially the Cossie's!!!


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

That really is a thing of beauty!

Top job :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Immaculate! :thumb:


----------



## Mutton (Feb 2, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous, and in the best colour! I want one of these to go with my FRS!


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

I really don't know how I feel about those mint cossies. Stickers on the tyres is frankly ridiculous. But I understand the dedication involved with getting the car to that stage, although if I am honest is isn't that hard to "show" a car with 2800 miles on it. But there is no doubt it is very very very clean and something all of us probably aspire too! 

I show my 160,000 mile Audi S2 and it is now where near as clean as that, but I do enjoy driving it to the show and back. 

Lovely lovely car, but not for me.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

Frank and Paul is there any forum you two are not on :wave: 
Frank you should post a few pics of your RS500 and the Capri 
See you both on Wed. night

Cheers Sean.......

Ps Car looks amazing well worth all the time and effort i know
you've put into it.:thumb:


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

I absolutely love this car. I really want one but its hard to find a standard unmolested one


----------



## 16vrs (Feb 3, 2007)

SEANG said:


> Frank and Paul is there any forum you two are not on :wave:
> Frank you should post a few pics of your RS500 and the Capri
> See you both on Wed. night
> 
> ...


you must have told Frank about the site.. as it was Frank told me about it... :wave:

See you Wed night.. ps ask Frank about this photo...


----------



## Matt D (Jan 23, 2007)

was looking at this on the rsoc site last night. truly stunning.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

wow, that's really amazing, congratulation's!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I love it, would need a second one to drive I think, but having one that clean might make up for it!


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

stunning example! 
how do you store the car, heated garage?


----------



## Adam (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats a beaut. I would be so proud if i owned something as good as that:thumb:


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

That's sharp. I've always loved the escos - I wasn't always a fan of the big wing on the back but I've learned to appreciate it.

Must be one of the cleanest around though - as my friend told me - escos were made for rally so it's a bit weird to see one in such "mint" (doesn't do it justice to call it just "mint") condition. Love it though!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

stunning car mate, wish it was mine


----------



## alexamos (Aug 1, 2006)

Escort Cossie is the best car of all time IMO


----------



## Blue cossie (Feb 2, 2007)

G60 VV said:


> stunning example!
> how do you store the car, heated garage?


Hi
Car stored in a car air chamber, available from Hamilton classics


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

My favourite car of all time. Still a member of the RS Owners club and hope to buy an escort one day.


----------



## Reevie (Dec 13, 2006)

lmh said:


> wow! for cars over a decade old they still look the buisness! shame ford don't make them like that anymore.


 they do they call em the Focus ST now :lol:


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

That is just silly!! (in the nicest possible way  )

Out of interest where/how do you store the cars?? It certainly ain't outside, or in a damp garage I expect!! Fantastic work keeping a classic in such a pure condition! I don't think I could stand it though, i'd have to have one to drive as well!! :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Kendz, read three posts up mate.


Very impressive, and an amazing car too. But I just couldn't have a performance car sat there like a model, I'd just have to use it. Seeing stickers still on tyres is something I find rather ridiculous. But all respect where its due - it is quite incredible that it doesn't look like its ever turned a wheel in anger.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

very very nice example.

i couldnt keep one like that though (and tbh, nor would i want to) 80% of the fun for me of owning a car is driving it, id be too afraid to take that anywhere


----------



## lmh (Mar 9, 2006)

Reevie said:


> they do they call em the Focus ST now :lol:


Right you are! Not so brave with their styling nowdays though are they? :thumb:


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

Stunning mate well done for keeping it so clean.Not the lowest mileage cossie i have seen. There is a guy who owns one with 675 miles on the clock he put it on ebay a while back and reached £14k but he never let it go as he is wanting £30k for it ( more than what they were brand new)


----------



## Blue cossie (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for your comments guys:wave:


----------



## 16vrs (Feb 3, 2007)

Blue cossie said:


> Thanks for your comments guys:wave:


get some work done.... :wave:


----------



## schwabbie (Feb 7, 2007)

That is stunning mate - after all the years they are still a nice looking motor


----------



## spanishfly (Jun 1, 2006)

One Awesomely clean awesome car!

That is so nice!


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

I love you car to bits mate, i doubt there is a single speck of dirt on it.

As someone else said it does seem to be sitting a little high, however judging how mint it is i doubt it gets driven anyway.

Love it.


----------



## 16vrs (Feb 3, 2007)

Tyrrell said:


> I love you car to bits mate, i doubt there is a single speck of dirt on it.
> 
> As someone else said it does seem to be sitting a little high, however judging how mint it is i doubt it gets driven anyway.
> 
> Love it.


Sitting high when photos were taken, as car was just of the ramp, it has settled down now...


----------

